# Hallway Width



## orlando77 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hello all.

I have another question.

What is the minimum width required for an exit hallway?

Per table 1020.2 minimum corridor width, it states a 44-inch minimum.

This will be a sports bar group A-2, occupancy 300.

Would 48 inches be better if there is a room or will 44 inches please the ADA gods haha.

The door in the hallway leads to a back service road.  It serves as the 2 exit door requirement.

I also think I might be violating the 1018.4 dead-end corridor code. It must be less than 20 feet or 240 inches. I have 243 inch. Will this work or do I have to fix it. 

Please see the attached drawing.


----------



## Sleepy (Sep 29, 2021)

The things I see are that the 44" would be a clear dimension, not a dimension to framing; you'd need to check the capacity required to be accommodated to make sure you have enough width for that; check that there is enough clear space at the push side of the men's room door; and that the exit door at the end meets whatever accessibility requirements you have (you may need the 12" clear space on the latch edge if the door has a closer and a latch).


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2021)

Without full floor plan, hard to give good answer

Anyway

No dead end issue


Just minimum width is required , minimum for ada also


----------



## orlando77 (Sep 29, 2021)

Sleepy said:


> you'd need to check the capacity required to be accommodated to make sure you have enough width for that; check that there is enough clear space at the push side of the men's room door


Thanks for your input Sleepy.

I am assuming you are referencing this code:

*1005.3.3 *Other egress components. The capacity, in inches, of means of egress components other than stairways, shall be calculated by multiplying the occupant load served by such component by a means of degree capacity factor of .2 inch per occupant.

There are 2 exits, with a 300 load capacity, does that mean 150 will go to one door and 150 to the other which gives us a 150 x .2 = 30 inches minimum hallway width. But that value is smaller than 44 inches Per table 1020.2 minimum corridor width so 44 overrides 30 inches.

*But* considering there is a men's door in the aisle both closer and latch that would mean there has to be 48" minimum hallway width.


----------



## orlando77 (Sep 29, 2021)

cda said:


> No dead end issue


Hello CDA

Can you clarify why the 20-foot dead-end does not apply in this situation? 

The entire floor plan is as follows.


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2021)

orlando77 said:


> Thanks for your input Sleepy.
> 
> I am assuming you are referencing this code:
> 
> ...



“””There are 2 exits, with a 300 load capacity, does that mean 150 will go to one door and 150 to the other””””

If they are well trained and can count.

I wish I knew where they teach that. 


Not sure I would be in the corridor section.


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2021)

orlando77 said:


> Hello CDA
> 
> Can you clarify why the 20-foot dead-end does not apply in this situation?
> 
> ...





Because you can walk out the door and out of the building.

You do not have to back track

Plus other reasons it is not a dead end


----------



## orlando77 (Sep 29, 2021)

cda said:


> I wish I knew where they teach that.


I am actually taking a course at Houston Community College on Codes and my professor told me that's how they calculate exit rules.  I wanted to get confirmation from this forum.  But you are right it's not in the IBC.


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2021)

cda said:


> Because you can walk out the door and out of the building.





orlando77 said:


> I am actually taking a course at Houston Community College on Codes and my professor told me that's how they calculate exit rules.  I wanted to get confirmation from this forum.  But you are right it's not in the IBC.




There is the rule, I hope is taught

For assembly the main entrance/ exit , it has to handle 50% of the occupant load 


Keep up the educating

A good site for info::;




			Articles - specsandcodes.com


----------



## orlando77 (Sep 30, 2021)

Yikes, I see another issue.

Can anyone comment on the minimum exit door width?

I'm afraid if the door is greater than 32 inches it will not clear the 12-inch minimum clearance on the left and 4" on the right of the door.   assuming the hallway is at 48".

Does it have to have a closer mechanism out the back of the building?

Can I just use a push side?


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2021)

Can’t talk to the 12

Panic hardware required

3 foot door is all that is needed

Not near the book to do the math.

Building code wise,,, no closing device required


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2021)

http://www.specsandcodes.com/articles/code_corner/The%20Code%20Corner%20No.%2022%20-%20Egress%20Width.pdf


----------



## e hilton (Sep 30, 2021)

orlando77 said:


> Can anyone comment on the minimum exit door width?


32” door only has about 29” actual clearance, after you subtract the width of the stop on the strike side, and the thickness of the door on the hinge side.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 30, 2021)

Not on topic, but check your men's bathroom for toilet requirements, 1/40 comes to mind, see IPC Section 424 for the urinal substitution rule. Also see footnote d, if there is outdoor seating.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 30, 2021)

orlando77 said:


> I am actually taking a course at Houston Community College on Codes and my professor told me that's how they calculate exit rules.  I wanted to get confirmation from this forum.  But you are right it's not in the IBC.


a student eh? See the IBC interpretive manual for more info. A dead end means no door at the end.


----------



## bill1952 (Sep 30, 2021)

orlando77 said:


> There are 2 exits, with a 300 load capacity, does that mean 150 will go to one door and 150 to the other which gives us a 150 x .2 = 30 inches minimum hallway width.


If both means of egress have the same width door, yes maybe. If the main entrance was a double door, my diagram would show 200 there and 100 at the rear.

In reality, it's quite clear from research that in an emergency almost everyone will try to leave by the way they came in, which they are familiar with and know was clear, hence the main entrance rule for 50%. It may not affect your design, but may be useful.


----------



## Sleepy (Sep 30, 2021)

orlando77 said:


> Yikes, I see another issue.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the minimum exit door width?


I do think that is a problem.  I'm not aware of any requirement for a closer in this location (unless the door is fire or smoke rated), but you probably want one just for functionality.  As e hilton said a nominal 32" door won't comply with the accessibility requirement for a 32" clear opening, normally you would use a 36" door.  You could explore taking some of the void space and widening the hallway at the exit door, providing enough room for the required clear space.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 30, 2021)

orlando77 said this is a bar.  Most bars try to limit underage people from sneaking in by having their exit doors locked from the outside.  so, you have a latch.  Does the owner also want a closer, so that the door doesn't get propped open in case someone exits?  OR maybe they just want to put an alarm on the door, to alert security staff, and not have a closer... if that's the case, then you wouldn't need the 12" on the push side, because it it does not have BOTH a closer AND a latch.  
See ADA Standards figure 404.2.4.1 (c) below.


----------



## steveray (Oct 1, 2021)

60" is good design, 48" might work...


----------



## teej (Oct 1, 2021)

It's very dangerous to design to minimums. Or,, call out minimums in dwgs. They don't read and will frame it to 44". Framers don't care about gyp bd. or baseboard, etc. Save yourself the headache and go a couple inches over.


----------



## orlando77 (Oct 1, 2021)

The door in question leads to a back service road alley for employee parking.  It will not be used for paying customers.  I think a closer would be nice to have so that people don't leave the door open.  52" is the sweet spot I think or should that be 60".


----------



## e hilton (Oct 2, 2021)

orlando77 said:


> The door in question leads to a back service road alley for employee parking.  It will not be used for paying customers.


So if the back door is not available as a customer exit, then it becomes a dead end corridor … right?  Is it the second exit required for the space?  Then it needs to be 32”+ clear.


----------



## bill1952 (Oct 2, 2021)

I believe following this thread it is clearly a required means of egress. It should be a 36" door with a door landing, which I make 60 x 60 and just accept that.  I don't know what the interstitial space at hinge side - structure or chase - but it's just a reality. I'd suggest the restrooms move 16", make the corridor 60" full width so people can pass without bumping each other, and push the private restroom a touch into storage.  Yes, they loose some storage, but everything else works better and if something goes awry during construction, you got some space.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 2, 2021)

Take the shower out of the private bath, slide the mens room down so the end of the hall is wide enough for a 36” door and clearances.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 2, 2021)

orlando77 said:


> *But* considering there is a men's door in the aisle both closer and latch that would mean there has to be 48" minimum hallway width.



You are correct. If there is no latch on the bathroom door then 44" is the minimum required.
If you have a closure and a latch on the exit door then you will be back to 48" again for the minimum width at the exit door and for the 48" in front of the door


----------



## orlando77 (Oct 3, 2021)

e hilton said:


> So if the back door is not available as a customer exit, then it becomes a dead end corridor … right?


The back door is required to meet the 2 exit access requirement 1015.1. The customers will not park behind the building because it's a service road.  If there is a fire then they can exit the back door if needed.  The back door will be unlocked at all times during business hours.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 3, 2021)

orlando77 said:


> The back door is required to meet the 2 exit access requirement 1015.1.


If the door is a required exit, it has to meet clearance requirements.  32” min clear width.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 7, 2021)

excellent points


----------

